# Happy 90th birthday to Charles Chaynes



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

French composer Charles Chaynes (born July 11, 1925) has attained the big 9-0 along with other French composers who turned 90 earlier this year, such as Ivo Malec and Pierre Boulez.

Happy belated birthday to you and here's to your continued health.


----------

